# Sigelei 75w with temperature control coming soon...



## Dubz (1/5/15)

http://www.asmodus.com/Sigelei-75W-Variable-Box-Mod-p/sigelei-75w.htm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (1/5/15)

Any news on what chip it will have @Dubz?


----------



## Dubz (1/5/15)

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Any news on what chip it will have @Dubz?


Nope, but i am waiting patiently to find out. Will probably be the same chip as the IPV4...


----------



## Gizmo (1/5/15)

Nothing beats Sigelei when it comes to quality mods in my opinion ( we talking chinese mods ofcourse )

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 2


----------



## VandaL (1/5/15)

Gizmo said:


> Nothing beats Sigelei when it comes to quality mods in my opinion ( we talking chinese mods ofcourse )


What about YiHi sx Minis? 

Affordable Chinese mods then sig is king which is strange because sigelei and p4y have the same owner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (2/5/15)

P4Y ftw!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie (2/5/15)

That looks so sweet! Have to laugh at the logo...thought it said Samsung for a brief moment

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz (9/7/15)




----------



## Silver (9/7/15)

I assume this is single battery?

Waiting for a sweet good quality dual battery temp control device...


----------



## Dubz (9/7/15)

Silver said:


> I assume this is single battery?
> 
> Waiting for a sweet good quality dual battery temp control device...


Yes it is single battery. I too am waiting for a good quality dual battery temp mod, the sigelei 150w will be my first option as soon as i can get used to the look of it . But i will probably get this one as well as i really like the look of it as well as it would be a good option to have a smaller temp mod to cart around during the day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/15)

Dubz said:


> Yes it is single battery. I too am waiting for a good quality dual battery temp mod, the sigelei 150w will be my first option as soon as i can get used to the look of it . But i will probably get this one as well as i really like the look of it as well as it would be a good option to have a smaller temp mod to cart around during the day.



Agreed @Dubz
One of each! Single and Dual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (9/7/15)

Currently the top dual battery TC that's teasing the crap out of me is the 150W Boxer SX350J Mod. Light and compact. I'll wait for the hype to settle before I commit to a DNA200.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Currently the top dual battery TC that's teasing the crap out of me is the 150W Boxer SX350J Mod. Light and compact. I'll wait for the hype to settle before I commit to a DNA200.



Thanks @huffnpuff 
I see gingervaper.com is selling them for $249
https://gingervaper.com/product/boxer-mod-150w-with-yihi-sx350j-temperature-control/

Not mad about the look though...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (9/7/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @huffnpuff
> I see gingervaper.com is selling them for $249
> https://gingervaper.com/product/boxer-mod-150w-with-yihi-sx350j-temperature-control/
> 
> Not mad about the look though...


Lol, it's definitely is an acquired taste, but I'm getting tired of the endless incoming stream of boring big boxes. Still busy weighing up the pros and cons.

PS: The DIY kit is going for $170: https://gingervaper.com/product/boxer-mod-150w-diy-kit-with-yihi-sx350j-temperature-control-chip/

check it's size next to flask and Reo Grand:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/15)

Thanks! 
Wow it's tiny
Very interesting.


----------

